# Time to upgrade!



## MDC902 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Buzzards! I've been running an older 13'9" Hyside for a few years and while I love it, and still plan on keeping it for fishing and the occasional paddle raft, I've outgrown it... With two kids that are growing every time I feed them, the Hyside has reached the max for trips longer than a few days. 
My wonderful wife finally agreed that we should grab a bigger boat, so now I'm on the hunt for the perfect ride. 
I'm looking for a 16ft that will be used mainly as an oar boat, trailered but rolled in the winter. Haven't done the Grand yet, but it's on the horizon. 
I'm stuck between the NRS160 and Aire156R.
I'm sure I can't go wrong with either of the above. I'm kinda leaning toward the Aire just due to price, but I've never rowed one. 
Anybody want to talk about durability, handling, materials, etc? Why the significant price difference between the two?
Help me with the decision!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

156R i love it....


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

pinemnky13 said:


> 156R i love it....


 times 2


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

156R or D. I have never rowed the R but the D works perfect on long trips with the wife and kids and still handles great when loaded heavy.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

If you're going to go for something easily rolled, the Aire isn't gonna match the NRS- otherwise it will blow it away IMHO. If you ARE going to to go Aire, why not add Maravia to the mix? I bought a Zephyr- and it rolls better than folks around here would lead you to believe. Not well- but not unacceptable. I fit it back in the original box without any problems- Be aware, the 156R and 156D are VERY different from one another- it's not just a question of diminishing tubes on the D- it has a much sportier design. The R is a gear hauler with a longer waterline. 

Based on your description, my short list would be Maravia Zephyr or Cyclone, or the 156D. I'm not a hypalon guy at all- don't like the way they handle compared to the stiffer boats I'm used to- but to each his own.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're planning on storing your new raft rolled I would avoid Maravia, Aire, or any PVC raft. It will be fine for a while but over time long term rolled storage of those plastic boats will lead to damage with creases and pinhole leaks. 

But those rafts will blow up stiffer then the rubber rafts and will handle differently. They won't flex as much when punching holes. 

You can't go wrong with either but those are some considerations.


----------



## MDC902 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks! For you 156R folks, is there much maintenance with the zippers and airecells? Any problems with durability? (It's not that I intend to hit rocks, it just happens....)


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

There's an 18' hypalon Riken in the swap. Bigger is better. I thought 18ft was too big but once you get used to it the extra room is great. Be good for the grand too. Downside is you need a big trailer.


----------



## windriver (Mar 26, 2009)

*Aire 160' Double D*

I'm looking at upgrading this spring as well. I've been strongly considering the Aire 160 Double D. Does anyone have any experience or input?


----------



## WindInTheWillows (Sep 8, 2011)

@wind: we're thread-jacking here but I'm also looking for someone with hands-on experience with the 160DD. From the stats, it looks like the perfect next boat for my family of 4. Anybody?


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

jpbay said:


> times 2


 
Make it 3! I just picked one up this last fall and am dying to get it on the river.


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

*Zephyr*



Osseous said:


> If you're going to go for something easily rolled, the Aire isn't gonna match the NRS- otherwise it will blow it away IMHO. If you ARE going to to go Aire, why not add Maravia to the mix? I bought a Zephyr- and it rolls better than folks around here would lead you to believe. Not well- but not unacceptable. I fit it back in the original box without any problems- Be aware, the 156R and 156D are VERY different from one another- it's not just a question of diminishing tubes on the D- it has a much sportier design. The R is a gear hauler with a longer waterline.
> 
> Based on your description, my short list would be Maravia Zephyr or Cyclone, or the 156D. I'm not a hypalon guy at all- don't like the way they handle compared to the stiffer boats I'm used to- but to each his own.


+1 for the Zephyr...If you're considering the 156D, you should definitely compare. Don't roll it too much though. Stiff boat, loads of room, capable of big loads - family of 5 plus a dog, no issues.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

(AIRE owner)

If you are the type of person that cleans your boat, when you come back from a dirty trip, just open up the zippers when you do it. Spray them with 303 and close them up. Simple maintenance goes a LONG way, with all gear. 

We pay a lot of money for this stuff. Show a little pride in your rig.

(Edit)
AND....get the 156 or the 160DD (either one...get the sealed floor pocket). You'll never look back, I swear.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

OregonRafter said:


> If you're planning on storing your new raft rolled I would avoid Maravia, Aire, or any PVC raft. It will be fine for a while but over time long term rolled storage of those plastic boats will lead to damage with creases and pinhole leaks.
> .


Sure it's better to leave them lightly inflated but I have been rolling my Maravia since I bought it used in '98 and there are no permanent creases or pinholes caused by this. Every hole in my raft was earned by cheese gratering it off the rocks on many, many September Middle Fork miles. I did have to replace the floor a couple of years ago but that was partly because I loaned it to someone who blew it up tight on the ramp and left it sitting in the sun. The drop stitch separated on a 20 year old floor.

There was a bad batch of material in the early 90s that was prone to pinholes but that was a manufacturing issue.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My buddy loves his Maravia Williwaw 2. He took it down the Grand last summer. It's a good choice, as well as the Zephyr.


----------

